# My new tiel (Pied)



## Brian_I (Mar 29, 2015)

Introducing my new ~ 8 week old Pied cockatiel! :yellow pied: Name still to be decided, but will be a nice companion to my earl: Flynn


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's precious


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Cute he looks like my uncles tiel.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous baby! Love the crest!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Adorable!! Love that long crest


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the markings. Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwww, so cute!!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

So cute!! I love pieds!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new tiel*

What a handsome bird! He/she ? is beautiful!


----------



## Brian_I (Mar 29, 2015)

I ended up calling the new 'tiel Spike (after the comedian Spike Milligan), as his crest is his most spectacular feature!

Pleased to say that Spike & Flynn have got on OK once I introduced Spike after quarantine!

Ive noticed a big difference in Flynns behavior, he no longer screams when I leave for working in the morning, and when I return I often see him chatting up Spike! I've also seen Flynn making heart shapes with his wings while whistling to Spike! awwww!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 24, 2015)

WOW!

He looks just like my Echo  What a pretty bird :wf cinnamon:

Here is Echo helping me work lol

Barry


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Spike is gorgeous, love the colours! But then, I do like a pied...


----------

